# Der Studenten Thread



## Re4dt (24. Juli 2014)

Hey liebe PCGHX Gemeinde, 

Ich habe etwas in der Rumpelkammer gestöbert und bin zum Entschluss gekommen irgendwie fehlt ein "Studenten"-Thread. 

Nun was ist der Sinn dieses Thread's? 

Dachte wäre doch nicht verkehrt wenn man Erfahrungen von Unis/FH's austauschen könnte. 
Fragen an die, die schon Fertig mit dem Studium sind, zu einzelnen Studiengängen... 
Tipps um den Lernstress zu überwinden, usw usw...... 

Da will ich doch glatt den Anfang machen

Nun seit diesem Jahr habe ich das Fachabitur, mit einem recht "guten" Schnitt würde ich mal behaupten. 

Ich habe 7 Bewerbungen an die Unterschiedlichsten FH's im Raum Baden-Würtemberg verschickt. Momentan habe ich von 3 FH's eine Zusage bereits bekommen. 

Nun lange rede kurzer Sinn, jemand anwesend der Erfahrungen mit der FH Ulm hat? 
Oder speziell dem Studiengang Fahrzeugtechnik/Maschbau 


Grüße euer Re4dt


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2014)

Gute Idee mit dem Thread 

Ich bin im Moment am "Informatik" studieren. In drei Wochen fangen die Prüfungen an und ich sehe kein Licht am Ende des Tunnel -.-
Zur Uni Ulm kann ich dir leider nichts sagen ^^


----------



## worco (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab Fahrzeugtechnik an der Uni Stuttgart studiert.
Fands aber nicht so toll, hab dann nach 6 Semestern auch aufgehört^^...Bin jetzt mit meinem 2.Studium an einer dualen Hochschule durch, das lag mir deutlich mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2014)

Hmm, warum auch nicht?

Studiere seit nun gut 2 Jahren Politik an der LMU in München und sehe mich danach als extrem gebildeter und überqualifizierter Kaminkehrer.

Zufällig kenne ich 2 Leute, die in Ulm studieren, allerdings einer Chemie, der andere Medizingerätetechnik, davon verstehe ich jetzt nichts, auch nicht vom Maschinenbau, aber muss eine recht gut ausgestattete und zufriedenstellende Uni sein.


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit dem Thread
> 
> Ich bin im Moment am "Informatik" studieren. In drei Wochen fangen die Prüfungen an und ich sehe kein Licht am Ende des Tunnel -.-
> Zur Uni Ulm kann ich dir leider nichts sagen ^^


Informatik scheint wirklich jeder zu studieren xD Ich studiere Technische Informatik und die Prüfungen sind doch recht schwer, vor allem mit den Elektrotechnikfächern hab ich Probleme...

Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich das nicht verstehe, ich kann mir das bloß nicht alles merken...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2014)

Ich studiere Dual "Mechatronik und IT" an ner Außenstelle der HS Bochum. Facharbeiter und Bachelor bin ich schon, der Master sollte jetzt noch ein Jahr dauern. Mittlerweile sind die meisten Prüfungen Hausarbeiten. Das macht das bestehen einfacher, den Aufwand aber eher größer.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Juli 2014)

Habe je zwei Semester an den FH´s Flensburg und Kiel studiert. In FL war´s Schiffsmaschinenbau in Kiel Schiffbau. In FL war´s etwas chaotisch und theoretisch. In Kiel war alles gut organisiert und auch mehr auf Praxis ausgelegt.


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Informatik scheint wirklich jeder zu studieren xD Ich studiere Technische Informatik und die Prüfungen sind doch recht schwer, vor allem mit den Elektrotechnikfächern hab ich Probleme...


 
Es studieren schon recht viele Informatik, bei uns ist nach zwei Jahren aber schon ein Drittel raus.
Aber wäre ja langweilig wenns zu einfach ist 

Ich habe den Schwerpunkt Applikationsentwicklung und habe dieses Semester extra Physik gewählt weil ich ein bisschen Elektrotechnik wollte, aber es war nur ganz simple Elektrotechnik was ich schon vor Jahren gelernt habe 
Da fehlt dann auch die Motivation um in die Vorlesungen zu sitzen...


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

Ich war vorher an der Uni Potsdam, da konnte man mehrere Vertiefungen wählen, wenn man Informatik studiert hat, es war aber praktisch unmöglich, genügend LP für die Vertiefungsrichtung "Technische Informatik" zu sammeln. Ein Kurs, den ich in dem Bereich besuchen wollte, ist sogar komplett ausgefallen, weil nur 3 Studenten da waren...

Also hab ich zur TU Berlin gewechselt. Und da ist die Bürokratie eine Katastrophe... Ich muss jetzt zu jedem einzelnen Professor von jedem Modul rennen, für das ich einen Kurs aus der Uni Potsdam anrechnen lassen will - und ich habe nach 2 Semestern immer noch nicht alle erreicht, weil nicht alle da sind oder nur zu komischen Zeiten... Eigentlich sollte das der Prüfungsausschuss machen können, da es sich um Grundlagenmodule handelt. Machen die aber nicht, stattdessen lassen die mich überall hinrennen, wodurch ich sogar schon einige Tutorien/Vorlesungen (teilweise) verpasst habe... Und ab nächstem Semester gibt es dann auch noch eine neue Studienordnung mit 6 statt 7 Semestern Bachelor, das macht es nicht einfacher...

FRAGE: Wenn in einer Klausur nicht klar kommuniziert wurde, wann man anfangen darf und wann man aufhören muss mit dem Schreiben und dadurch einige sofort angefangen haben, als sie die Klausur bekommen haben, während am Ende, als gesagt wurde, dass die Zeit um ist, (fast) alle gleichzeitig aufgehört haben, wodurch einige mehr Zeit als andere hatten (immerhin 1-2 Minuten bei 85 Minuten Bearbeitungszeit), kann man dann da rechtliche Schritte einleiten, weil man z.B. deswegen durchgefallen ist? Bei besserer Ansage von Start- und Endzeit hätte ich z.B. unter Umständen die Inzidenzmatrix (Maschenstromverfahren, Elektrische Netzwerke) noch fertig bekommen und dadurch bestimmt mindestens 2 Punkte mehr erreicht...


----------



## Re4dt (25. Juli 2014)

Ich kann's kaum abwarten endlich zu studieren. 
Habe nun bis zum Oktober WS beginn einfach nichts zu tun.  
Die FH Ulm wo ich mich höchstwahrscheinlich einschreiben werde bietet einen Mathe Vorkurs denke den werde ich in Anspruch nehmen. 

Jeden Tag chillen geht auch einem auf die Psyche. Oder wie habt ihr diese ewig lange zeit überbrückt ? 
Und Urlaub war ich dieses Jahr schon geschlagene 5 mal


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

Mach etwas Sinnvolles in der Zeit, zum Beispiel eine Freundin suchen, den Führerschein machen, bei McDonalds arbeiten (schon mal ein bisschen Berufserfahrung sammeln für den Fall, dass das mit dem Studium nicht klappt), die Weltherrschaft übernehmen oder WoW spielen. Vielleicht fallen dir noch andere Dinge ein.

Ich hab jetzt bald Semesterferien und ich werde das mit der Weltherrschaft mal versuchen, das macht es mir dann auch leichter, eine Freundin zu finden...


----------



## denyo62 (25. Juli 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich kann's kaum abwarten endlich zu studieren. Habe nun bis zum Oktober WS beginn einfach nichts zu tun.  Die FH Ulm wo ich mich höchstwahrscheinlich einschreiben werde bietet einen Mathe Vorkurs denke den werde ich in Anspruch nehmen.  Jeden Tag chillen geht auch einem auf die Psyche. Oder wie habt ihr diese ewig lange zeit überbrückt ? Und Urlaub war ich dieses Jahr schon geschlagene 5 mal



  ich hab seit 3 Wochen Semesterferien und  habe vor lauter Langeweile ernsthaft jetzt schon angefangen zu lernen owbohl ich sonst frühestens ne Woche vor den Prüfungen erst damit anfange xD  .. eine Woche frei ist mehr als genug .. außer natürlich man ist im urlaub ..   studiere übrigens Wirtschaftsingenieurswesen mit der Fachrichtung Bau an der FH Mainz.. Bin im 4. Semester.  

 Zur FH Mainz kann ich da schon einiges sagen ( falls es jemanden überhaupt bockt xD ) : 

Ein neues Gebäude steht direkt neben der Uni Mainz ... da sind die ganzen Wirtschaftler ..  die Ingenieure (auch W-Ing) sind zusammen mit den Architekten in nem alten und heruntergekommen Schrott direkt am Rhein neben der Strandbar  und keine 5min zur Altstadt.. perfekt für chiller .. Frankfurt wäre mir zb viel zu anstrengend ..    

das Niveau bei uns ist schon relativ hoch .. lauter Tests die oft schwer sind  als die eigentlich Prüfung zum aussortieren der Studenten .macht quasi jedem das leben zu Hölle .. die meisten fliegen bei uns raus uns wechseln nach Wiesbaden an die FH .. was meiner Einschätzung  nach auch deutlich einfacher ist.. ich habe mir deren Prüfungen angeguckt .. quasi jedes Jahr genau die selbe Prüfung.. man brauch da im grunde nur ne Prüfung von nem Semester davor  mit den Ergebnissen . En guter Kollege von mir  hat in Mainz Mathe im dritten versuch nicht geschafft .. es war Gott sei dank nur die Prüfungsvorleistung .. sprich er  musste zwar aus der FH , durfte aber in Wiesbaden trotzdem noch 3 mal an der Mathe Prüfung teilnehmen .. der Junge hat ernsthaft in Wiesbaden Mathe mit 1,3 bestanden ..   

also man kann es sich schwer machen .. man kann es sich aber auch leicht machen .. anfangs dachte ich immer : bullshit was die Leute reden .. überall ist es doch nahezu der selbe Stoff der verlangt wird .. aber dem ist nicht so .. es macht von Hochschule zur Hochschule , von Prof zu Prof , einen fetten unterschied ..


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Jeden Tag chillen geht auch einem auf die Psyche. Oder wie habt ihr diese ewig lange zeit überbrückt ?


Damals gab es noch Zivi/Bund und ich hab halt bis zwei Wochen vor Anfang verlängert. Da ich seitdem Dual unterwegs bin war ich auch alle Semesterferein seitdem arbeiten.

Also kurz: Such dir nen Job.


----------



## Magogan (26. Juli 2014)

Hmm, irgendwie komme ich mit den Elektrotechnikfächern nicht ganz klar. Mir fehlt so ein bisschen die Anschauung, bei Informatik sehe ich direkt, was passiert, am Programmcode (ob es nun Software oder eine Hardware-Beschreibung ist), bei Elektrotechnik aber weiß ich noch nicht so ganz, wieso das alles so ist, weil es nicht logisch ist, sondern auf Naturgesetzen basiert. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich meine Denkweise ändern soll, um mit Elektrotechnik besser klarzukommen... Weiß das jemand von euch?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Juli 2014)

Nicht umsonst ist E-Technik eines der schwersten Studienfächer überhaupt. Ich selbst habe zwar nicht studiert - habe "nur" Staatl. gepr. Techniker gemacht. Aber ich arbeite mit Ingenieuren zusammen und die sagen alle immer wieder, dass sie vielleicht 5% vom Zeug im Studium im Beruf gebrauchen können, weil es meistens um irgendwelche ewig lange Gleichungen ohne Zahlen geht, die in keiner Weise zum Verständnis der dahinter verborgenen Nuturgesetze beitragen. Techniker ist da ganz anders, wesentlich praxisorientierter. Aber die wichtigsten Grundlagen zum Verständnis der E-Technik und Elektronik erhälst du weder in der Meister- / Technikerausbildung noch in einem E-Technik Studium, sondern in der normalen Berufsausbildung wie z.B. Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme. Deshalb wenn du vor dem E-Technik Studium keine entsprechende Ausbildung hattest und keine Erfahrung im Beruf, hast du schlechte Chancen.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

Na ja, ich studiere technische Informatik, weil ich Hardware entwickeln will, ich werde vermutlich gar nichts an Elektrotechnik im Beruf brauchen... Aber ich muss eben auch ein paar Elektrotechnik-Kurse machen und von 2 Kursen habe ich bisher keinen bestanden...


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> weil ich Hardware entwickeln will


Passt irgendwie nicht zu:


> ich werde vermutlich gar nichts an Elektrotechnik im Beruf brauchen


Bei uns war E-Technik ne "Kofferklausur". Mit Vorbereitung war es so gut schaffbar, aber ne Menge ist dann durchgefallen weil sie der Meinung waren dann müsste man ja garnicht lernen.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

Na ja, gelernt habe ich mehr oder weniger, nur offensichtlich nicht genug... Ich hab das Maschenstromverfahren total falsch gemacht, glaube ich xD Aber 20 von 75 Punkten war mein schlechtestes Klausurergebnis in 6 Semestern Studium, sonst war ich immer knapp unterhalb der Punktzahl, die man zum Bestehen braucht, wenn ich durchgefallen bin. Die meisten Klausuren habe ich sogar bestanden, einige sogar mit 1,0 bis 1,7


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2014)

Kann mir einer von euch aus dem Stand sagen wie lange man für ein Bachelorstudium maximal brauchen darf?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2014)

Kommt extremst auf die Hochschule an. Es gibt immer noch welche da kann man Klausuren beliebig lang schieben. Maximal würde man da bis zum Tod studieren  .


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

Wie kann ich meinen Eltern klar machen, dass das Studium anstrengend und zeitaufwendig ist und ich nicht nebenbei arbeiten kann? Die meckern dauernd, weil ich nicht nebenbei arbeiten gehe und total faul bin. Dabei habe ich einfach keine Zeit, weil ich den ganzen Tag entweder in der Uni bin oder lernen bzw. Hausaufgaben machen muss. Und ein bisschen Freizeit brauche ich auch... Irgendwann muss man sich ja ausruhen...

Jetzt meckern die mit mir, weil ich die Mathe-Klausur nicht am Mittwoch, sondern erst im Oktober schreiben will, damit ich mehr Zeit zum Lernen habe.


----------



## Buxxdehude (29. Juli 2014)

Das Studium ist die zeit, wo du eigenständiges Lernen lernst. 
Ebenso sollte man eine allgemeine Eigenständigkeit entwickeln. 
Deine Eltern haben dir im Studium nichts vorzuschreiben, solange du nicht auf fauler Haut liegst.


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch 2 Tage an der Hochschule und drei Tage am Arbeiten 

Dauert zwar länger, aber ich muss nicht die ganze Zeit übers Geld nachdenken


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

Ne, ich wüsste nicht, wo ich ganz ohne Berufsausbildung arbeiten sollte... Als Student habe ich ja noch nicht mal einen Anspruch auf den Mindestlohn...

Wo findet man denn so bitte Arbeit außer bei McDonalds?


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Juli 2014)

Als Student etwas mit einem höheren Stundenlohn als 10€ zu finden, ist wohl das geringste Problem.
Zur Not mal bei der Post anfragen. Habe als Aushilfspostbote mit etwas über 11€ angefangen. Wer fleißig ist, darf da auch gerne mehr machen.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

11 Euro pro Stunde ist aber auch nicht viel. Wenn man 10 Stunden in der Woche arbeitet, um auch noch studieren zu können, sind das nur 440 Euro brutto im Monat...


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2014)

Also Student bekommst du die ersten 400Euro quasi Netto wie Brutto. Und wirklich wenig ist das für eine viertel Arbeitsstelle auch nicht.


----------



## Nils_93 (29. Juli 2014)

Wollte ich grade sagen Leute. Kommt mal klar. Ich werde zum WS anfangen zu studieren und arbeite momentan im Akkord bei zwei Jobs ca 70 Stunden die Woche, um bis dahin möglichst viel Kohle zu scheffeln. Bei meinem kleineren Job erhalten ich für 6 Tage die Woche jeweils ca. 2 Stunden pro Tag keine 300 Euro Netto. Aber daran sieht man mal wieder das einige Studis einfach kein Gefühl für Geld haben. Wenn ich einen Job für 11Euro die Stunde bekommen würde, wäre ich extrem happy! Und 440 Euro "extra" zu haben, also als reines Zusatz Budget für feiern, Klamotten, Reisen, PC, was auch immer ist doch echt geil!


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2014)

Bin genau deiner Meinung. Solange die Eltern das Studium freiwillig finanzieren, ist nichts einzuwenden.
Aber ein paar Stunden die Woche arbeiten sollte drin liegen um das Studium auch zum Teil selbst zu finanzieren.

Oder willst du bis ~25 von deinen Eltern abhängig sein?


PS: Die Sonnenseite des Studiums 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Juli 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Aber ein paar Stunden die Woche arbeiten sollte drin liegen um das Studium auch zum Teil selbst zu finanzieren.


 
Ohne jetzt irgenwelche Studiengänge nennen zu wollen, aber es gibt durchaus welche bei denen das einfach nicht drin ist, da hat man einfach nicht die Zeit dafür, da ist man froh wenn man ein paar Stunden in der Woche Auszeit hat, und ein Minimum an Freizeit braucht man einfach, sonst richtet man sich zu Grunde. (Das hört sich jetzt ziemlich übertrieben an, aber ich merk es bei mir/uns im Studiengang, ich bin so froh wenn morgen die letzte (mündliche) Prüfung rum ist, ich bin mal gespannt ob ich danach überhaupt noch weiß wie "normales Leben" funktioniert )


----------



## Re4dt (3. Oktober 2014)

und wer freut sich schon aufs Semesterbeginn?  
Habe jetzt eine Woche Mathe-Vorkurs hinter mir bis auf das ständige Zug fahren gefällt es mir sehr an der FH


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2014)

Läuft doch schon wieder seit drei Wochen ^^


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2014)

Ist die Organisation der Kurse bei euch auch so beschissen? Ich wurde einem Kurs zugeteilt, der sich mit einem anderen überschneidet. Diesen muss ich nun verschieben und infolgedessen einen anderen Termin ebenfalls verschieben.

Und ein Kurs, dem ich zugeteilt wurde, taucht nun nicht mehr in der Übersicht auf!?

In 3 von 6 Kursen gibt es also Probleme...


----------



## Dota2 (20. Oktober 2014)

Puh also ich hab grad mal die Beiträge gelesen und wundere mich ob seit meiner studierenden Zeit (hat vor 10 Wochen geendet) bis heute so vieles anders geworden ist... 

Also wer keine zeit um nebenher arbeiten zu gehen hat, macht entweder was falsch oder seine Kurse liegen extrem ungünstig... Ich hab an einer technischen Uni studiert von welcher behauptet wird sie sei sehr anspruchsvoll... 

Ich hatte so dermaßen viel Freizeit das ich manchmal garnicht wusste was ich machen soll... Ich bin einfach immer nur in die Montags und dienstags tuts gegangen sodass ich den Rest der Woche nurnoch Vorlesungen hatte und gut wars... 

Ich habe Chemie Ingenieurwesen studiert... Ob das nun schwer ist oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt... Ich kenne allerdings niemanden der so wenig zeit hat das er außer studieren nichts anderes machen könnte...  

Und 11€ die Stunde... Ein Traum! Ich hab für 7 bei einem Supermarkt Regale eingeräumt und war absolut zufrieden!

Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Puh also ich hab grad mal die Beiträge gelesen und wundere mich ob seit meiner studierenden Zeit (hat vor 10 Wochen geendet) bis heute so vieles anders geworden ist...
> 
> Also wer keine zeit um nebenher arbeiten zu gehen hat, macht entweder was falsch oder seine Kurse liegen extrem ungünstig... Ich hab an einer technischen Uni studiert von welcher behauptet wird sie sei sehr anspruchsvoll...
> 
> ...


 
Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, Freizeit hab ich echt viel.

2 mal die Woche Vorlesung, am 10 Jänner und am 2 Februar habe ich Prüfung, daher werde ich mir demnächst wieder mal einen kleinen Job suchen.


----------



## Re4dt (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe jeden Tag Vorlesung. Montags von 9:50 bis 20:50 teilweise durchgehend mit Mittagspause. 
Abgesehen davon komme ich an keinem Tag vor 18-19 Uhr heim. (40km fahrt kommen hinzu) 

Also ich habe zur Zeit sowas von 0 Freizeit :/ 

Bei mir wird es dann hoffe ich in einem bis zwei Monaten ruhiger wenn ich diese Zusatz Kurse abgelegt habe...


----------



## Dota2 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja gut ich hätte mir auch soviele zusatzkurse dazu nehmen können das ich keine Freizeit mehr habe aber wozu? Mit dieser Mega schnell studier Einstellung kann ich nichts anfangen! Ich hab insgesamt 13 Semester für Bachelor und Master gebraucht und selbst wenn ich nur 8 gebraucht hätte, hätte ich mit Sicherheit keinen besseren Job bekommen (da ich eine Traum Stelle bekommen habe) aber das muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## TechBone (20. Oktober 2014)

OK GEHT SCHO!


----------



## Hitman-47 (20. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Ja gut ich hätte mir auch soviele zusatzkurse dazu nehmen können das ich keine Freizeit mehr habe aber wozu? Mit dieser Mega schnell studier Einstellung kann ich nichts anfangen! Ich hab insgesamt 13 Semester für Bachelor und Master gebraucht und selbst wenn ich nur 8 gebraucht hätte, hätte ich mit Sicherheit keinen besseren Job bekommen (da ich eine Traum Stelle bekommen habe) aber das muss jeder selbst wissen


 
Es geht auch weniger darum das ganze so schnell wie möglich rumzubekommen, aber zumindest die Regelstudienzeit von 6 Semester Bachelor (+4 Semester Master) wollen wohl die meisten einhalten.



> Also wer keine zeit um nebenher arbeiten zu gehen hat, macht entweder was falsch oder seine Kurse liegen extrem ungünstig...[...] Ich kenne allerdings niemanden der so wenig zeit hat das er außer studieren nichts anderes machen könnte...



Nunja, wirklich ungünstig liegen meine Vorlesungen, Seminare und Praktika nicht...denn das können sie gar nicht wirklich, wenn sie die ganze Woche von 8 (außer einmal 9 Uhr, juchu...) bis 8 (und Freitag 17 Uhr, yeah ) ausfüllen...
Gut, ich muss ehrlich zugeben, man steht nicht jeden Tag bis 18 Uhr im Labor, man kommt (gott sei dank) früher raus, aber wenn man heimkommt ist man noch lange nicht fertig, dann fängts erst an mit Protokollen und co...und dann hat man immer noch nix für die ganzen restlichen Vorlesungen gemacht. 
Und nein, es geht nicht nur mir so, und ich glaub auch nicht dass ich etwas falsch mache (zumindest sind die Noten alles andere als schlecht)


----------



## Dota2 (20. Oktober 2014)

Studierst du Chemie? Hört sich so an von wegen Labor ect... Das macht zumindest mein ehem. Mitbewohner... Dessen Noten sind ok und er hat im ganzen Studium glaub 10 Praktika gehabt (Bachelor) und der hat in Regel studiert und musste sich sein Studium selbst finanzieren durch Arbeit (ohne Kredit!) 

Ich mein - klar wenn man viel macht sind die Noten gut das ist ja nicht falsch... Mein anderer Mitbewohner hat BWL studiert und hatte nie zeit... Obwohl das Studium ein Witz war... Der hat einfach immer nur gelernt... Is nie mit saufen gekommen und auch sonst nur gelernt... Obwohl er mit halb soviel lernen immernoch sicher seinen 1 er schnitt gehabt hätte.


----------



## Hitman-47 (20. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Studierst du Chemie? Hört sich so an von wegen Labor ect... Das macht zumindest mein ehem. Mitbewohner... Dessen Noten sind ok und er hat im ganzen Studium glaub 10 Praktika gehabt (Bachelor) und der hat in Regel studiert und musste sich sein Studium selbst finanzieren durch Arbeit (ohne Kredit!)
> 
> Ich mein - klar wenn man viel macht sind die Noten gut das ist ja nicht falsch... Mein anderer Mitbewohner hat BWL studiert und hatte nie zeit... Obwohl das Studium ein Witz war... Der hat einfach immer nur gelernt... Is nie mit saufen gekommen und auch sonst nur gelernt... Obwohl er mit halb soviel lernen immernoch sicher seinen 1 er schnitt gehabt hätte.


 
Jup, liegst richtig 
Muss auch sagen, die ersten 3 Semester ging's echt gut, da hatte man auch noch ganz gut Freizeit, aber im 4. und 5. ziehts gehörig an, vor allem das fünfte ist jetzt vollgestopft wie Sau damit wir im 6. mehr Zeit für unsre Bachelorarbeit haben. 
In den Semesterferien halt ich es durchaus möglich zu Arbeiten (sofern nicht irgendwelche Praktikas oder Blockveranstaltungen dort stattfinden), aber ganz ehrlich, ich würd es im 4./5. Semester bei uns nicht mehr unterbringen während dem Semester zu arbeiten.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Hm also ich studiere Elektrotechnik (wollte bald als Zusatzfach noch Management dazu nehmen)
Und naja was soll ich sagen,man hat zwar Zeit für Sport (den brauch ich zum Dampf ablassen ) und Arbeiten und halt noch Lernen - aber danach ist man ziemlich tot 
Unter der Woche,wenns richtig läuft,bin ich ziemlich kaputt aber zufrieden halt,wenn man alles hinter sich hat
Mache mir aber am Tag auch mal etwas Auszeit für so ne Std ,ständig durch die Gegend zu hetzen ist auch unschön

Gamen geht in der Zeit nur wenig,bin daher froh wenn die Prüfungen vorbei sind und ich die 2 Monate Semesterferien habe,da wird vieles ausgiebig nachgezockt
Ansonsten habe ich natürlich auch mal Zeit mal nen Abend am Wochenende mit Freunden/Freundinnen,aber finde die Zeit doch recht knapp 
Schulzeit war da wesentlich angenehmer


----------



## Re4dt (3. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, 
Ich krame mal den Thread raus weil ich eure Hilfe brauche. 

Momentan studiere ich Fahrzeugtechnik, jedoch ist dieser Studiengang nicht  dass was ich mir erhofft habe und Spaß hab ich so gut wie keinen ich Quäle mich eher und die Themen sagen mir nicht zu. Zusätzlich aus privaten Gründen ist ein Umzug bei mir nicht möglich sodass ich jeden Tag knapp  2 1/2 Stunden mit Bus&Bahn beschäftigt bin und so fast jeden Tag erst gegen 19-20 Uhr daheim bin sodass mir eigentlich fast gar keine Zeit mehr für Freizeit bleibt. 
Im Rahmen des Formula Student Teams meiner HS war ich auf einem Seminar wo ich auch schnell gelernt habe, dass ich eher das Zeug für die Wirtschaft habe. Lange Rede, nach Tagelanger Überlegung denke ich werde ich mich an einer anderen HS bewerben.

Nun meine Frage, ist folgender Ablauf so richtig?
-Ich bewerbe mich fristgerecht (15. Bewerbungsschluss) warte auf die Zu- Absage.
-Bei einer Zusage --> Schreibe ich mich ein und meiner jetzigen HS gebe ich ein Formular für Exmatrikulation ab?
Heißt ich habe im WS 14 begonnen und möchte die Hochschule nun zum SS15 wechseln. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Wechseln? Ehrlich gesagt würde ich am liebsten in den Sekretariaten anrufen jedoch wegen Wochenende und kommenden Feiertag wird das noch dauern...


----------



## Technojunky (3. Januar 2015)

also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei wirtschafsfächern oder anderen unis / fhs ist, aber bei uns z.B kann man immer nur zum ws starten. kommt halt auf die fh oder uni an. Zum wechsel selber weiß ich nix, aber das mit dem start zum ws solltest du beachten


----------



## Kinguin (4. Januar 2015)

Also bei den Wirtschaftsfächern kann man auch bei uns zum Sommersemester hinwechseln,kommt aber wirklich drauf an
Ansonsten ja,es sollte sowie geschildert eigentlich funktionieren,aber mit Wechseln selbst habe ich keine Erfahrung


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn dein Problem mit Fahrzeugtechnik? Und viel wichtiger, was erhoffst du dir von einem Wirtschaftsstudiengang? Nicht, dass du jetzt überhastet den Sprung machst, und dann ist das auch nicht das Erhoffte.


----------



## Nickles (12. Januar 2015)

Hab mir den Fred durchgelesen, keine anderen Jura (bzw ''Rechtswissenschaften ... )Studenten hier 

Naja bin im 3ten Semester an der Uni Trier.
Die ersten 2 Semester haben die 5 besten Bekannten gleich mal gekillt alle weg 
Ansonsten ist eigentlich alles super, hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Verwaltung o.ä.
Nur hat der Prof fürs Ö-Recht grade abgedankt und der neue ist ein Albtraum ._.

Wie dem auch sei, lasst es mit dem Jura Studium, Ferien gibts hier nämlich gar keine.
Die sogenannten Vorlesungsfreien Zeiten sind mit Hausarbeiten gefüllt.
3*1 Monat Pro 2 Semester.
Die wenigen 1 bis 2 Wochen ''Ferien'' könnt ihr ebenso vergessen da die Examen immer genau die Woche danach sind 
Plant also 5 Jahre kein Leben ein.
Und die 4*6 Monate Lehre nach dem Studium muss man auch bedenken.
Dass man ohne das Schaffen des 2ten Staatsexamens nach 7 Jahren mit absolut gar nichts dasteht und Taxi fährt sollte man auch einplanen 

Edit: Was die Arbeiten oder nicht Diskussion angeht, mir ist kein Jura Student bekannt der die ersten 2 Semester mit gleichzeitigem Arbeiten überstanden hat, das geht einfach nicht,


----------



## ich558 (12. Januar 2015)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich krame mal den Thread raus weil ich eure Hilfe brauche.
> 
> Momentan studiere ich Fahrzeugtechnik, jedoch ist dieser Studiengang nicht  dass was ich mir erhofft habe und Spaß hab ich so gut wie keinen ich Quäle mich eher und die Themen sagen mir nicht zu. Zusätzlich aus privaten Gründen ist ein Umzug bei mir nicht möglich sodass ich jeden Tag knapp  2 1/2 Stunden mit Bus&Bahn beschäftigt bin und so fast jeden Tag erst gegen 19-20 Uhr daheim bin sodass mir eigentlich fast gar keine Zeit mehr für Freizeit bleibt.
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen was genau du da machst bzw was dich so langweilt? In die Richtung möchte ich eigentlich auch gehen.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Edit: Was die Arbeiten oder nicht Diskussion angeht, mir ist kein Jura Student bekannt der die ersten 2 Semester mit gleichzeitigem Arbeiten überstanden hat, das geht einfach nicht,



Wow Jura klingt hart,aber ich glaube das gilt für so ziemlich jedes Studium
Grade bei den beliebten Fächern - Jura,Medizin,Wirtschaftwissenschaften und generell die Ingenieurswissenschaften (also gute Berufschancen und Ansehen) sind recht viele Leute dabei,die das maßlos unterschätzen
In den ersten beiden Semestern sind bei mir (Elektrotechnik) recht viele weggefallen,weil sie einfach nicht genug gepaukt haben (naja ich habe aber trotz Prüfungen noch Semesterferien ,da bin ich froh )

Arbeiten habe ich auch nicht geschafft anfangs,das wäre Overkill gewesen neben Studium + Training + Freizeit für Freunde/Familie
aber im Verlaufe des Studiums kriegt man immer mehr Zeit (so meine Erfahrung) und da kann man auch mal bisschen Geld nebenbei verdienen,zb durch Nachhilfe geben ^^


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2015)

Zumindest aus der Entfernung hab ich bei Jura und Medizin immer den Eindruck dass es da überhaupt nur um auswendig lernen von möglichst viel Stoff mit wenig Anwendung/Reflektion selbigens geht. Das treibt das Arbeitspensum garantiert in die Luft, egal wie schlau der Student ist. Bei Ingenieurswissenschaften kann man durch gute Auffassungsgabe dagegen ziemlich viel raus holen.

Kann aber auch total daneben liegen .


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zumindest aus der Entfernung hab ich bei Jura und Medizin immer den Eindruck dass es da überhaupt nur um auswendig lernen von möglichst viel Stoff mit wenig Anwendung/Reflektion selbigens geht. Das treibt das Arbeitspensum garantiert in die Luft, egal wie schlau der Student ist. Bei Ingenieurswissenschaften kann man durch gute Auffassungsgabe dagegen ziemlich viel raus holen.
> 
> Kann aber auch total daneben liegen .



das sagen viele,und das mag durchaus je nachdem stimmen
Aber auch in den Ingenieurswissenschaften muss man bestimmte Dinge auswendig lernen,natürlich weniger als bei den Geisteswissenschaften
Bei Medizin braucht man ein gewisses " Verständnis" einfach nur auswendig lernen ist nicht ^^
Selbiges gilt auch für die Geisteswissenschaften,das man allerdings weniger zb mathematisch logisch denken muss ist klar 
Außer man hat BWl oder so,da sollte man Statistik und sowas schon können 

Meine Aussagen berufen sich jetzt allerdings auch nur aus der Entfernung,Wirtschaftswissenschaften hatte ich ein Semester lang als Zusatz/Wahlfach) und der Rest ist halt von Freunden/Freundinnen/Bekannten


----------



## Lee (13. Januar 2015)

Zumindest bei Jura ist die Aussage, es sei vor allem auswendig lernen sehr relativ, bzw. der Jurist würde sagen es kommt drauf an.
Tendenziell ist es in Jura weit weniger Auswendig lernen als viel mehr verstehen und anwenden. Anders als z.B. in Fächern wie Medizin, wo es stellenweise wirklich nur darum geht jeden Knochen und Muskel benennen zu können oder Symptomlisten auswendig zu lernen.

Beispiel aus dem Strafrecht: Erlaubnistatbestandsirrtum bei der Notwehr
Es gibt hier 2 Möglichkeiten dieses Problem zu lernen: a) man lernt einfach alle Fallgruppen und Lösungen auswendig und betet, dass in der Klausur genau eine solche Fallgruppe dran kommt. Das erfordert lediglich die Fähigkeit sich unglaublich viel zu merken und hat den Nachteil, dass man geliefert ist, wenn mal eine Fallgruppe dran kommt, die man nicht kennt. Offen gesagt ist diese reine auswendiglern Herangehensweise extrem dämlich, wird aber von vielen Jurastudenten praktiziert und man kommt damit leider auch zu teilen noch irgendwie durchs studium. Gute Juristen sind das aber nicht.

Alternativ lernt man was ein Erlaubnistatbestandsirrtum eigentlich ist, nämlich das sich vorstellen einer Situation, in der die vermeintliche Straftat gerechtfertigt wäre (z.B. durch Notwehr), diese Situation aber gar nicht real vorliegt. (Wie ist jemand zu bestrafen, der denkt er wird gerade nachts im Park von hinten angegriffen und er sich dann deshalb mit einem Messer, dass er zufällig dabei hat aus Todesangst wehrt, tatsächlich ist aber nur jemand aus nem Busch gesprungen, der da gerade gepinkelt hat und erschreckt wurde vom Passanten) Dann was für dogmatische Probleme diese Situation aufwirft, welche Lösungsansätze es gibt, was die Unterschiede sind und letztendlich was für Folgen die verschiedenen Lösungsansätze mit sich ziehen.


Tatsächlich gibt es aber gerade im Strafrecht auch viel stupides auswendig lernen von Definitionen.  Wenn man nicht weiß, dass eine Waffe im strafrechtlichen Sinne ein Gegenstand ist, "der dazu bestimmt ist und vom Wesen nach dazu geschaffen Verletzungen an Lebewesen hervorzurufen", dann kann man verschiedene Dinge einfach nicht lösen.

Aber im Zivilrecht zum Beispiel gibt es extrem wenig auswendig lernen, das ist größtenteils saubere Arbeit mit dem Gesetz und umfassendes durchdringen und verstehen eines komplexen Systems.


----------



## Nickles (14. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zumindest aus der Entfernung hab ich bei Jura und Medizin immer den Eindruck dass es da überhaupt nur um auswendig lernen von möglichst viel Stoff mit wenig Anwendung/Reflektion selbigens geht. Das treibt das Arbeitspensum garantiert in die Luft, egal wie schlau der Student ist. Bei Ingenieurswissenschaften kann man durch gute Auffassungsgabe dagegen ziemlich viel raus holen.
> 
> Kann aber auch total daneben liegen .



Jein.
Die Leuite denken immer man würde all die § auswendig lernen.
Hint: Du darfst die Gesetzbücher mit ins Examen nehmen 

All das bringt dir gar nix wenn du nix kapiert hast und nix anwenden kannst.
Es gibt hier keinen Theoretischen Teil nur Textaufgaben.

Und auch sonstige Definitionen kann man bei Verständniss ohne Auswendig lernen aus eigenen Gedanken bis zu einem gewissen Grad selber hinklatschen
ABER der Haken an der Sache, wenn du jede Def selber rummurkst geht dir die Zeit aus. 

Ich persönlich lerne alles auswendig als Basis und verstehe/wende es dann an.

PS: Ich zitiere mal meinen eigenen EIntrag in dem was freut euch Thread von vor 2 tagen 



> Ö-Recht examen rückgabe...
> Total Panik die Welt geht unter...
> 7 Punkte (41/62)
> Alle Examen für den kleinen Schein / 3 Semester geschafft? check
> ...


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2015)

Meine Frau hat ihr zweites Staatsexamen seit diesem Jahr in der Tasche.
Das schafft ihr auch noch.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das schafft ihr auch noch.



glückwunsch und hoffentlich 

Was mich mal gern interessieren würde,studiert hier eigentlich irgendwer Lehramt (Grundschule und so)?
bzw generell irgendwas anderes außer Wirtschaftswissenschaften,Ingenieurswesen,Jura oder Medizin ?
Mich interessiert nicht die Richtung,da ich selbst schon studiere,aber in den letzten Jahren fällt ja deutlich auf,dass grade diese Studiengänge sehr stark besucht sind,aber auch hohe Abbrechquoten aufweisen (wobei beides ja auch Gründe hat)^^


----------



## leaf348 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich studiere Mechatronik an der HS Kaiserslautern. Schreibe gerade meine Bachelorarbeit. Wir sind von anfänglich 40 Leuten runter auf ca. 5 
Kann den Studiengang nicht wirklich empfehlen. Man sollte sich lieber Maschinenbau, Elektrotechnik oder Informatik aussuchen. Außer man findet halt wirklich alle drei extrem geil.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Mai 2015)

Wieso sind Informatiker bei Studienabschluss alle so alt (im Schnitt)?

Ich kenne von meinem Nebenjob 3 Informatiker, 2 machen gerade den Bachelor und einer den Master, die beiden Bachelor sind 26 und der Master wird jetzt 29.

In anderen Fächern haben die meisten dem Master schon mit ~26, manchmal sogar etwas früher.

Ist das Studium so aufwendig?

Einen Physiker haben wir auch noch, der ist 30 und macht seinen Master, meint aber er liegt in seinem Studienbereich fast im Schnitt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2015)

Also ich werde meinen Master mit 26 haben und bin damit dank Zivi nur ein Jahr hinter normaler Regelstudienzeit (wobei das bei mir als Dualstudent wiederum die Regelstudienzeit ist) sein. 1-2 Jahre Verzögerung irgendwo im Lebensweg(ich habe mit Leuten angefangen die zu dem Zeitpunkt 26 wahren weil noch eine andere Ausbildung dazwischen lag) finde ich jetzt nicht besonders auffällig.


----------



## efdev (5. Mai 2015)

studiert hier jemand zufällig medieninformatik ? 
ich freu mich nämlich schon auf ws beginn in birkenfeld, dann kann ich endlich anfangen und hab hoffentlich nicht mehr so eine langeweil wie in der fos.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Mai 2015)

Bei uns in Österreich liegt der Bachelorschnitt bei 25 und der Masterschnitt bei 28, dank Zivildienst/Bundesheer und ein paar Semester drüberziehen.

Ich selber werde meinen Bachelor wohl mit 23 haben, da ich jedoch nach diesem Semester etwas neues hinzufügen möchte (Physik) wird es im Idealfall wohl 24 werden und 26 im Master, der Idealfall trifft jedoch leider nur selten ein.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also ich werde meinen Master mit 26 haben und bin damit dank Zivi nur ein Jahr hinter normaler Regelstudienzeit (wobei das bei mir als Dualstudent wiederum die Regelstudienzeit ist) sein. 1-2 Jahre Verzögerung irgendwo im Lebensweg(ich habe mit Leuten angefangen die zu dem Zeitpunkt 26 wahren weil noch eine andere Ausbildung dazwischen lag) finde ich jetzt nicht besonders auffällig.



Ich bin 20 und im 4.Semester,wenn alles genauso gut läuft wie bisher,habe ich in einem Jahr mein Bachelor.
Spätestens aber in 2 Jahren,zähle aber definitiv zu den jüngeren Leuten in meinem Studiengang.
Bei mir sind auch recht viele,die erst vorher eine Ausbildung gemacht haben oder einige Jahre in der Bundeswehr waren.


----------



## s-icon (5. Mai 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Dass man ohne das Schaffen des 2ten Staatsexamens nach 7 Jahren mit absolut gar nichts dasteht und Taxi fährt sollte man auch einplanen
> 
> Edit: Was die Arbeiten oder nicht Diskussion angeht, mir ist kein Jura Student bekannt der die ersten 2 Semester mit gleichzeitigem Arbeiten überstanden hat, das geht einfach nicht,



Man muss nicht immer nicht immer Volljurist sein um einen Job zu bekommen.

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? Vorallem die ersten zwei Semester sind noch Stressfrei, mit den Examensvorbereitungen wird es schon enger, aber trotzdem machbar. Einfach weniger feiern oder nicht jedes Wochenende nachhause fahren.
Ein Nebenjob 450€ geht immer.


Bezgl. Auswendiglernen:

Man kann fast alles Auswendiglernen: 100 Schemata, 1000 Mindermeinungen oder man liest und versteht(!) das Gesetz und überlegt sich, wie diese Mindermeinungen zustande kommen.
Klar ganz ohne Auswendiglernen geht nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich bin 20 und im 4.Semester,wenn alles genauso gut läuft wie bisher,habe ich in einem Jahr mein Bachelor.
> Spätestens aber in 2 Jahren,zähle aber definitiv zu den jüngeren Leuten in meinem Studiengang.
> Bei mir sind auch recht viele,die erst vorher eine Ausbildung gemacht haben oder einige Jahre in der Bundeswehr waren.


Wegfall vom Wehrdienst und Abi nach 12 Jahren sind ja schon mal zwei Jahre Beschleunigung gegenüber meinem Jahrgang ohne dass bei uns jemand absichtlich "faul" war. Das sollte man bei den Vergleichen nie vergessen.


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2015)

Also der Ältest bei uns ist/war 72 (hab ihn schon länger nicht mehr gesehen). Ihm war es zu langweilig seit der Pensionierung


----------



## Kinguin (6. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wegfall vom Wehrdienst und Abi nach 12 Jahren sind ja schon mal zwei Jahre Beschleunigung gegenüber meinem Jahrgang ohne dass bei uns jemand absichtlich "faul" war. Das sollte man bei den Vergleichen nie vergessen.



Das stimmt natürlich ,gibt ja auch viele,die erstmal keine Ahnung haben und ein freiwilliges soziales Jahr machen oder eben einen Studiengang wählen,von welchen man nach 1-2 Semestern merkt,dass es doch nichts für einen ist.
Letzten Endes spielt es keine wirkliche Rolle,hauptsache man liefert einen guten Schnitt ab.


----------



## efdev (6. Mai 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Also der Ältest bei uns ist/war 72 (hab ihn schon länger nicht mehr gesehen). Ihm war es zu langweilig seit der Pensionierung



wie mein alter schulleiter der ist auch wieder studieren gegangen


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wieso sind Informatiker bei Studienabschluss alle so alt (im Schnitt)?
> 
> Ich kenne von meinem Nebenjob 3 Informatiker, 2 machen gerade den Bachelor und einer den Master, die beiden Bachelor sind 26 und der Master wird jetzt 29.
> 
> ...



Es gab halt Zeiten, als man noch nicht als Welpe an die Uni gekommen ist. G9 und Wehrpflicht/Zivildienst sei Dank, bspw.
Dazu haben meiner Erfahrung nach im Informatikbereich viele Leute vorher eine Ausbildung gemacht.

Btw. 
<- jetzt mit 29 den Master (Sozialwissenschaften) in der Tasche.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2019)

Ich grab mal einen alten Thread aus

Wie zum Teufel komm ich von dem eingekreisten in das darauf folgende eingekreiste?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Januar 2019)

Stelle mir gerade auch ne studentige Frage: Für wieviel Gehalt würdet ihr euer Studium für ne 60% Stelle abbrechen im vierten Semester von maximal sechs?
- Vorausgesetzt es wäre die Stelle die Ihr nach dem Studium haben wollen würdet + euch jetzt gerade angeboten worden?


----------



## efdev (14. Januar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Stelle mir gerade auch ne studentige Frage: Für wieviel Gehalt würdet ihr euer Studium für ne 60% Stelle abbrechen im vierten Semester von maximal sechs?
> - Vorausgesetzt es wäre die Stelle die Ihr nach dem Studium haben wollen würdet + euch jetzt gerade angeboten worden?



So viel kann mir keiner Zahlen meiner Meinung nach, dafür macht mir das Studium noch zu viel Spaß und ein Jahr vor Ende sowieso nicht.
Außerdem hab zumindest ich sonst keine "richtige" Ausbildung das Risiko wäre mir also zu groß, keine Ahnung wie das bei dir aussieht.

Stehen denn die Chancen so schlecht nach dem Studium auch einen ähnlichen Job zu kriegen?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2019)

Warum sollte man bei einer 60% Stelle das Studium abbrechen müssen?
Vielleicht dauert es dann 1-2 Semester länger, aber da sind ja durchaus noch 40%+x zum fertig studieren übrig.
@ich558: Da sind auf jeden Fall ein paar Zwischen schritte geschlabbert. Die 1 im Zähler ist klar, aber unten müsste ich auch noch etwas knobeln.


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Januar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich grab mal einen alten Thread aus
> 
> Wie zum Teufel komm ich von dem eingekreisten in das darauf folgende eingekreiste?



So.
Allerdings versteh ich nicht, warum die die Wurzel unten haben. Kürzen die in nem späteren Schritt noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Warum macht Tapatalk das eigentlich immer so riesig


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Januar 2019)

Mhmm, die 60% Stelle wäre mit 100% Gehalt ...  
Hatte am Freitag ein Vorstellungsgespräch beim nem bisher Kunden, der mich jetzt gerne in Festanstellung will. Bei meinen Gehaltsvorstellungen habe ich natürlich meinen Wunsch für 100% geäußert, also zum Einstieg 72., er meinte darauf hin relativ zügig, dass das doch sehr gut passen würde.
Sein bisheriger interner IT-Abteilungsleiter geht zum 01.04 daher wäre es dringend, und wird sonst anderweitig besetzt. Ist im Fondsmanagementbereich und wirklich 1zu1 der Job den ich mir für nachm Studium rausgesucht hatte.
*hab schon ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker und das Studium dual ist eher "Ontop", Arbeitserfahrung hab ich jetzt 7 Jahre + seit 5 Jahren ne eigene Firma die IT-Dienstleistungen für kleine & mittelständige Unternehmen anbietet.

Bin mir halt wirklich unschlüssig weil es 1 1/2 Jahre weggeschmissene Zeit bedeutet, aber andererseits ist der Verdienstausfall bei Nichtannahme ja auch immens + ich habe weit mehr Zeit mich um meine Kunden zu kümmern + kann meine Firma mit mehr Zeit besser aufbauen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Januar 2019)

Was spricht gegen den Vorschlag von Olstyle?

Du hast ja schon 2/3 geschafft und ich denke mal nicht, dass das Limit bei dir nur 6 Semester sind 
Du kannst also ganz entspannt nebenher die fehlenden zwei Semester machen + dann Abschlussarbeit. Solange man die nicht anmeldet hat man da ja auch keinen Zeitdruck


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Januar 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen den Vorschlag von Olstyle?
> 
> Du hast ja schon 2/3 geschafft und ich denke mal nicht, dass das Limit bei dir nur 6 Semester sind
> Du kannst also ganz entspannt nebenher die fehlenden zwei Semester machen + dann Abschlussarbeit. Solange man die nicht anmeldet hat man da ja auch keinen Zeitdruck



Naja ist ein duales Studium, also fest innerhalb der sechs Semester und bei Nichtbestehen ist man raus. Fehlen tun eigentlich nur noch zwei Theoriesemester + Projektarbeit 2 & Bachelorarbeit. Viel eher könnte ich später auch nochmal an der normalen Uni den Rest machen und mir die Module anrechnen lassen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Januar 2019)

Ach es ist dual, sag das doch gleich^^

Dann würde ich einfach mal anfragen/nachschauen, was die Uni anrechnen würde und ob du dich später mal freistellen lassen kannst um fertig zu studieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Januar 2019)

Festanstellung + das worauf du Lust hast + passendes Gehalt + passende Arbeitszeiten...

Ist das nicht letztlich genau das, wofür du das Studium angefangen hast?

“Zeit verschwendet“ ist ein irrationaler Faktor.... was wolltest du mit dem Studium erreichen, was  davon erreichst du, wenn du das Angebot annimmst, wie hoch das Risiko, dann später doch da zu stehen ohne Job _und_ ohne Abschluss und wie dramatisch wäre das in deiner Situation? Das gegeneinander abwiegen kannst nur du selbst.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

Ich bin zwar noch (vielleicht mal in 20 Jahren, wenn ich dann noch lebe) kein Student aber...



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> “Zeit verschwendet“ ist ein irrationaler Faktor.... was wolltest du mit dem Studium erreichen, was  davon erreichst du, wenn du das Angebot annimmst, wie hoch das Risiko, dann später doch da zu stehen ohne Job _und_ ohne Abschluss und wie dramatisch wäre das in deiner Situation? Das gegeneinander abwiegen kannst nur du selbst.


Wenn man schon die Schule bis zum Abi gemacht und einen Studienplatz gefunden hat, würde ich das auch durchziehen. Auch wenn man per Quereinstieg eine Chance bekommen würde. Und das Geld lockt.
Hinterher, falls es mal nicht so läuft wie geplant, steht man mit der besseren Qualifikation immer besser da.
Anders ist es, wenn man merkt das der Fachbereich einen gar nicht zusagt und man sich möglicherweise (wegen Überforderung) nur rumquält.
Dann kann ich nachvollziehen wenn welche abbrechen.
Aber es ist gibt viele die würden gerne studieren, aber schaffen es nicht, weil sie nicht mal die Chance dazu bekommen.

Nur mal ein bescheidener Einwurf meinerseits dazu.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Januar 2019)

Aber der Fragesteller ist eben kein klassischer Student, es geht nicht um eine berufliche Erstqualifikation und auch nicht um persönliche Entfaltung. Sondern rein instrumentell.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber der Fragesteller ist eben kein klassischer Student, es geht nicht um eine berufliche Erstqualifikation und auch nicht um persönliche Entfaltung. Sondern rein instrumentell.


Ok, mir war nicht ganz klar worauf du dich bezogen hattest. War eher allgemeiner Natur.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2019)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> So.
> Allerdings versteh ich nicht, warum die die Wurzel unten haben. Kürzen die in nem späteren Schritt noch?
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir ! Ich wusste genau, dass ich da auf der Leitung stand und nicht auf die Idee kam das Wurzel (1+x^2) unter die erste wurzel zu ziehen 

Ist nur ein Ausschnitt einer Aufgabe aber mir ging es nur um den einen Schritt 


PS: Kennt sich hier auch noch wer mit elektrischen Netzwerken aus und könnte bei einer "einfachen" Netzwerkanalyse die Zweigströme bestimmen?


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Januar 2019)

Wie einfach ist denn dein Netzwerk?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Naja ist ein duales Studium, also fest innerhalb der sechs Semester und bei Nichtbestehen ist man raus. Fehlen tun eigentlich nur noch zwei Theoriesemester + Projektarbeit 2 & Bachelorarbeit. Viel eher könnte ich später auch nochmal an der normalen Uni den Rest machen und mir die Module anrechnen lassen.


Projekt- und Bachelorarbeit kannst du im Idealfall dann was vom neuen Arbeitgeber verwursten. Und zumindest bei mir waren gerade die späteren Semester das was auf der Arbeit deutlich direkter anwendbar ist als die Grundlagenfächer.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (31. Januar 2019)

Nochmal hier das feedback wie es jetzt aussieht. Also ich hab mich wie bereits nach Erhalt des Angebots angedacht für den neuen Arbeitgeber entschieden. 
Wo sonst bekommt man als frisch 24 Jähriger die Möglichkeit a) genug Zeit zum weiteren Aufbau des eigenen Unternehmens zu haben und b) mit 24 Stunden in der Woche 72k im Jahr zu verdienen. 
Ich denke ein bisschen ausschlaggebend war auch die Stellenbeschreibung als IT-Abteilungsleiter. Selbst wenn ich den Job wieder verlieren würde könnte ich durch meine Arbeitserfahrung + Personalführungserfahrung wieder passend einsteigen.
Besonders ausschlaggebend aber natürlich die Streichung der Probezeit, so dass ich die Anstellung nicht verlieren kann wenn ich hierfür schon mein duales Studium abbreche.

Der Verdienstverlust wäre aber natürlich auch so hoch wenn man bedenkt dass das Studium mit seinen ~1000€ Brutto im Monat 5000€ dem neuen Angebot nachsteht. Das sind im Jahr stabile 60.000€ Brutto die durch nicht annehmen verloren gehen also 120.000€ Brutto für weitere 2 Jahre Studium. Nicht zu vergessen die zusätzlichen 16 Stunden in der Woche die ich bei meinen Kunden im Monat arbeiten kann und sich bestimmt auch in ein paar Tausend im Monat wandeln lassen.


Zusammenfassend möchte ich hier aber nochmal erwähnen wie unglaublich bescheuert das Schulsystem ist und der Zwang für 3 Jahre Arbeitsfremden Schrott lernen zu müssen nur für einen Stempel im Lebenslauf. Selbst beim Dualen Studium! Und gerade mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung zuvor ist es einfach nicht sinnvoll nochmal 3 Jahre kein Geld zu verdienen & an für sich Praktikantenarbeiten erledigen zu dürfen.


----------



## efdev (31. Januar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend möchte ich hier aber nochmal erwähnen wie unglaublich bescheuert das Schulsystem ist und der Zwang für 3 Jahre Arbeitsfremden Schrott lernen zu müssen nur für einen Stempel im Lebenslauf. Selbst beim Dualen Studium! Und gerade mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung zuvor ist es einfach nicht sinnvoll nochmal 3 Jahre kein Geld zu verdienen & an für sich Praktikantenarbeiten erledigen zu dürfen.



Von unserem Schulsystem halte ich auch nichts aber beim Studium sehe ich das dann doch etwas anders.
Ich lerne viele Dinge an die ich wohl nie gedacht und mit dennen ich während/nach der Ausbildung als Informatiker quasi keinen Kontakt gehabt hätte, zumindest nicht in der Art und tiefgehend wie in meinem Studium und unwichtig würde ich das bisher gelernte nicht nennen, da man es am laufenden Band anwedet ohne es überhaupt zu wissen.

Das größere Problem ist eher das man mit Studieren schon fast bestraft wird weil es möglichst schnell fertig sein soll und die Finanzierung für viele auch nicht einfach ist, das steht dem Gedanken des Studiums in meine Augen schon ziemlich im Weg und gerade als Dualer Student hätte ich da keine Lust drauf das ist purer Stress für 3 1/2 Jahre dafür muss man sich ums Essen keine Gedanken machen .


----------



## kleinerEisbär (31. Januar 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Von unserem Schulsystem halte ich auch nichts aber beim Studium sehe ich das dann doch etwas anders.
> Ich lerne viele Dinge an die ich wohl nie gedacht und mit dennen ich während/nach der Ausbildung als Informatiker quasi keinen Kontakt gehabt hätte, zumindest nicht in der Art und tiefgehend wie in meinem Studium und unwichtig würde ich das bisher gelernte nicht nennen, da man es am laufenden Band anwedet ohne es überhaupt zu wissen.
> 
> Das größere Problem ist eher das man mit Studieren schon fast bestraft wird weil es möglichst schnell fertig sein soll und die Finanzierung für viele auch nicht einfach ist, das steht dem Gedanken des Studiums in meine Augen schon ziemlich im Weg und gerade als Dualer Student hätte ich da keine Lust drauf das ist purer Stress für 3 1/2 Jahre dafür muss man sich ums Essen keine Gedanken machen .




Naja, ums Essen Gedanken machen musste dir schon mit ~1000€ im Monat in Stuttgart, selbst das WG Zimmer liegt hier ja bereits bei 5-600€ für 12m2, dazu die Studiengebühren, Fahrkosten etc., ohne mein eigenes Unternehmen nebenbei welches das Gehalt mindestens vervierfacht hat wäre weder ein Auto noch eine eigene Wohnung möglich. 
Ich sehe das ja an meinem Auszubildenen, der verdient roundabout 800€, wohnt in einer baufälligen Wohnung mit 10m2 und hat weder Küche noch Dusche im Dachgeschoss. Dennoch bleiben im Monat nur 200€ für Auto, Essen, Kleidung etc. Selbst mit Kindergeld ist man ja bei gradmal 1000€, davon lässt es sich in Stuttgart einfach nicht leben.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend möchte ich hier aber nochmal erwähnen wie unglaublich bescheuert das Schulsystem ist und der Zwang für 3 Jahre Arbeitsfremden Schrott lernen zu müssen nur für einen Stempel im Lebenslauf. Und gerade mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung zuvor ist es einfach nicht sinnvoll nochmal 3 Jahre kein Geld zu verdienen & an für sich Praktikantenarbeiten erledigen zu dürfen.


Frage: Worauf ist der erste Satz bezogen? Betriebliche/Schulische Berufsausbildung/Abitur?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (7. Februar 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Frage: Worauf ist der erste Satz bezogen? Betriebliche/Schulische Berufsausbildung/Abitur?



Gute Frage, würde ja eigentlich für alles passen


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich das Netzwerk gut vereinfachen kann damit ich weiter komme


----------



## G0NZ0 (13. Mai 2019)

Bezüglich Zusammenfassen: Da hab ich eig nur noch im Kopf, dass du das beim komplexen Widerstand machen kannst. Ist aber auch schon verdammt lang her, dass ich Elektrotechnik hatte


----------

